# xi flatliner



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*Flatliner*

Fast starter bow... I had one with 29" 70# and it shot my hunting Gold Tips 456 grains over 287fps. Check out the bow carefully! Look for any fine line cracks, worn out cams, cable wear, string. 
It is a very powerful bow, be safe and don't start out with any type of overdraw on arrow rest.
If the bow is sound...you will not find much that will outshoot it; other than not much let-off at full draw.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Xi*

I had an XI Exteme XS was an awesome bow kinda wish I still had it. Very fast mine was 80lbs shot 300+ fps. Very solid bow. The only problems I recall was a bad grip, the cable gaurd liked to break, and the fast flite string broke fairly often. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## mitox7 (Feb 4, 2005)

*xi*

The flatliner should make a great bow for you. I still have several XI's and they are all good shooting bows. I have a brand new set of light (50-65) limbs for a flatliner, if you need them let me know.A previous post mentioned checking the strings and cables. That is excellent advice, I'd go further and just replace them or at least take them of and measure them so you know what lengths you need if you ever have one break. The last # I had for parts was 1 800 426 1421(escalade sports) not sure if that is good anymore.


----------



## bigdaddymarr (Jan 7, 2006)

*pm sent*

pm sent on those limbs, looks like i may need them from this feedback. talked with my father in-law, we are going to put on limb savers and turn the bow poundage down some to reduce wear on the limbs. will definitely have it thoroughly checked out before i shoot. you think this will help?


ricky


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

You have acquired an awesome bow. Xi limbs were not the weak link, really. Cable guard should be beefed up, and use a round guard with a teflon slide. The buss cables tended to wear where they mounted inside the limb slots. LIGHTLY round off the inside slot edges with a very very fine emerycloth. There will be no more cable wear near the yoke loops that way. Actually, the Xi limbs were the strongest limbs ever mass produced IMHO. My Nemesis shoots hunting weight arrows as fast as just about anything out there produced...NOW!!! At 70 lbs, with a 27" arrow on a 29 1/2" draw set up I am shooting in the 280's speed wise. I decided to sell mine because I can get higher letoff and shoot lower poundage with the more modern bows. The flatliner...is yours equipped with recurved limbs and dual pork chop cams? If so...that is the hot speed ticket. I don't have any method of sending pics of the cams but ask around...there are some guys on this site who are very helpful with that hi-tech stuff. Some have claimed the Xi's were noisy...not so if they were set up properly. Mine is quieter than some of the newer Hoyts! Use 8125 for string & buss cables, and keep the leeches or whiskers near the cams. My bow is so smooth and quiet I actually have NO difference in sound or impact point with or without a stabilizer. And ZERO hand shock. Good luck with yours. BTW---mine is set at max poundage---the Nemesis limbs made in 95 were the most bulletproof limbs I have ever seen. I wish the company still made the darn things!!!


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

*Flatliner*

If the flatliner gives you problems or your accuracy isn't what you hope for, don't be discouraged. I owned this bow for several yrs. and had a love hate relationship. Faster than all get out in its day but fickle as heck. Your form needs to be spot on. I also hated the draw cycle, it was brutal. Got rid of it for a more user friendly bow and don't miss it at all. I did kill a nice bull elk with it though. That bow would through 2315's with AUTHORITY! My buddy still has his but had the less aggresive cams put on it some time back and much prefers them.

Follow the advice about the loops. They attach in a slot at the limb ends and it will wear them out prematurely.


----------



## bigdaddymarr (Jan 7, 2006)

*love this bow!*

got this bow monday and am very impressed. let off is around 65%. set the bow to around 67 #'s which gave me 260 fps with cxl 250's and 100 grain broadheads at 28.5 inches. even with no limb savers or string silencers it is fairly quiet. i like the speed and the way it slings the arrow. will take some time to get used to holding the added weight since i learned on an ovation and a switchback but i am really pleased to this point. its nowhere near as forgiving as the 2 mathews bows but it has brought my form around lmao! i figure if i can hit an even round in 3d with this bow i can aim for 12's with a modern bow when i get ready to move up. i believe i will always hold on to this bow though at least for hunting or a back-up. thanks for the advice and if you have any more feel free to post. Thanks


Ricky


----------

